# Shopfitting Managers.



## john j (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 
What a relief to find this forum, great work! keep it up.
With so much construction in Dubai and the other states is there much need for 
British fit out managers? Some people have said this work and the Shopfitters on site are sourced from Asia. Is this correct? 
Really would like to give it a go, looks like construction heaven! I have worked in Spain, France , Italy and of course the UK, so suppose why not Dubai.

Thanks in advance if anyone has any info.

John


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

There isn't so much construction in Dubai at the moment. The credit crunch has hit here hard. If you have a look through the forum, there are numerous threads on it and of the amount of people who have lost their jobs.

There is still work in Abu Dhabi, and I do know of an interiors company that is recruiting in Sharjah. You could always give them a try. Bond Interiors.

Might also be worth trying some of the other gulf countries, Qatar, Oman and Bahrain


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

try this
Interior Fit-Out Professionals - Competitive Compensation Package, Abu Dhabi. Our client, a significant name in the Abu Dhabi interior fit-out sector, is expanding their operations and is looking for several people to join their progressive, forward-thinking company. The company is committed to providing superior quality work in custom commercial fit-out solutions, with a focus on wooden office furniture and cabinets. If you are enthusiastic and motivated to provide quality finishing work, have a local driver’s licence and relevant industry experience, you are invited to apply for one of the following position: INTERIOR FIT-Out PROJECT MANAGERS - Applicants must have at least 10 years interior fit-out field experience, with a solid knowledge of commercial interior execution, joinery works, estimation and supervision. Our client has specifically stated that preference will be given to subcontinent applicants. Please submit your CV to [email protected] quoting the position applied for in the subject line. If you do not receive a response by 3rd February 2009, then regrettably your application has been unsuccessful. UAE Nationals are encouraged to apply for Kershaw Leonard vacancies. KERSHAW LEONARD (Dubai, Doha, Abu Dhabi) - The Right People People. Please visit our website at :: Welcome to Kershaw Leonard :: for other job opportunities. Kershaw Leonard are individual members of theRecruitment and Employment Confederation, UK.


----------

